# Black fox squirrels



## jstewart1981 (Oct 28, 2021)

Whats the best place a fella can go find him a black fox squirrel?


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 28, 2021)

jstewart1981 said:


> Whats the best place a fella can go find him a black fox squirrel?


Bfslm I’ve seen a couple over the years,one with a white nose.


----------



## jstewart1981 (Oct 28, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> Bfslm I’ve seen a couple over the years,one with a white nose.


Whats that place?  Ive saw some but they were in Sc and thats been a minute ago and dont have access to our lease there anymore.


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 28, 2021)

The Piedmont WMA has a fair population of Fox Squirrels. To target just one color is a long shot. The ones I’ve seen were on private property.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 28, 2021)

Plenty in SC , but they are protected on any named WMA. I saw a beautiful fox squirrel the other day, he was grey, black mask with a white nose and half his tail was solid white. I watched him forever and slam forgot about deer hunting.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 28, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Plenty in SC , but they are protected on any named WMA. I saw a beautiful fox squirrel the other day, he was grey, black mask with a white nose and half his tail was solid white. I watched him forever and slam forgot about deer hunting.


They're legal on Sumter National Forest and Corps land.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 28, 2021)

Wherever you decide to hunt them, stick close to the long leaf pine stands.  The seeds in those cones are much bigger than the seeds in the newer varieties and those are big squirrels and they much prefer the bigger seeds.


----------



## gawildlife (Oct 28, 2021)

In my area south Fayette county around Brooks is where I've seen solid black and black with white nose.


----------



## jstewart1981 (Oct 28, 2021)

gawildlife said:


> In my area south Fayette county around Brooks is where I've seen solid black and black with white nose.


Is there anywhere there a fella could hunt them?


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 28, 2021)

Pine Log WMA has some


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 28, 2021)

If you are wanting one to mount, check with your taxidermist first before you go. He most likely won’t want a headshot one or one tore up with 7 1/2’s or 8’s.


----------



## gawildlife (Oct 28, 2021)

jstewart1981 said:


> Is there anywhere there a fella could hunt them?



All private mini ranchettes and some larger tracts in that area. Nearest WMA is Joe Kurtz.


----------



## jstewart1981 (Oct 28, 2021)

feathersnantlers said:


> Pine Log WMA has some


Pinelog has black fox squirrels???  I aint far from pinelog.


----------



## jstewart1981 (Oct 28, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> If you are wanting one to mount, check with your taxidermist first before you go. He most likely won’t want a headshot one or one tore up with 7 1/2’s or 8’s.


I got 7 mounted now, just looking for a black one.  I shoot them all with 8s at long range.


----------



## Jdmb123 (Oct 28, 2021)

Our place has lots of fox squirrels. I enjoy watching them but It has never interested me to shoot one. I did get mad at one that was carrying off our cobs we just put out earlier that day.


----------



## transfixer (Oct 29, 2021)

Jdmb123 said:


> Our place has lots of fox squirrels. I enjoy watching them but It has never interested me to shoot one. I did get mad at one that was carrying off our cobs we just put out earlier that day.



  We've got quite a lot of them on our lease,, in Oglethorpe county,,  I enjoy watching them,  I've seen black ones with white noses, or black with some red somewhere on them, but haven't seen a solid black one.  I will ocassionaly shoot a grey squirrel around my home cause they have destroyed a bird feeder or two,, and constantly set off my security camera,,   but I give the fox squirrels on our lease a pass,   they're too enjoyable to watch


----------



## killerv (Oct 29, 2021)

They say a fox squirrel pretty much lives on the same 1/4 acre its entire life. Assuming the habitat isnt messed with. We've got a pretty black one and a silver/black head one hanging around one food plot. I don't think I can kill them.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 29, 2021)

killerv said:


> They say a fox squirrel pretty much lives on the same 1/4 acre its entire life. Assuming the habitat isnt messed with. We've got a pretty black one and a silver/black head one hanging around one food plot. I don't think I can kill them.



This made me curious so I looked it up because I didn't know fox squirrel home range size.  Looks like it's actually closer to 90 acres.

https://www.researchgate.net/profil...zes-of-fox-squirrels-in-southwest-Georgia.pdf


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 29, 2021)

I've got some fox squirrels living on the back of my place in the border between the pines and the hardwoods. I hunt gray squirrels but I won't hunt the fox squirrels just because I enjoy seeing them. If you shoot a gray squirrel, half a dozen will come to his funeral.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2021)

Golf courses . .


----------



## NiteHunter (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Son (Oct 29, 2021)

The black phase can show up anywhere fox squirrels exist. First one i killed was in Collier Co. Fl. 1950's


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Oct 29, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Golf courses . .


I used to play at Calloway Gardens and the was a black one on a couple of holes you would almost always see him and he would let you get fairly close .


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Oct 29, 2021)

Northern lower peninsula of MI.


----------



## Bjrink (Oct 29, 2021)

earlthegoat2 said:


> Northern lower peninsula of MI.


No black foxes up there but common black and grey


----------



## B. White (Oct 30, 2021)

I've seen more in Monroe county than anywhere else.


----------



## B. White (Oct 30, 2021)

At this point, I'd rather just watch them and then go shoot a bunch of regular grays.


----------



## Jdmb123 (Oct 30, 2021)

Speaking of I just saw three of them making their way through the pines. First time I’ve seen three together. Some cool colors but no jet black.


----------



## jstewart1981 (Nov 1, 2021)

I wasnt looking for jet black but the black with white mask, white ears feet etc.  ~The fox squirrels arent solid black they have other color to them.  The black Squirrels up north michigan ohio etc are just black phased squirrels not fox squirrels.  Willing to trade a good duck hunt for one if anyone likes canvasbacks and redheads.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 1, 2021)

Both Pine Log and Allatoona have some fox squirrels, but I have never seen a black version of the fox squirrels in NW GA. They have always been versions of red with maybe a black head and white nose or slightly different colors.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 1, 2021)

I have access to a farm in Spalding County that is loaded with fox squirrels of all color phases. I have a black with a tiny bit of white on the nose mounted.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Nov 1, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> This made me curious so I looked it up because I didn't know fox squirrel home range size.  Looks like it's actually closer to 90 acres.
> 
> https://www.researchgate.net/profil...zes-of-fox-squirrels-in-southwest-Georgia.pdf




Thanks for the rabbit hole you just introduced me to with this link.  I read that paper and then started looking at others figuring out how to navigate it.


----------



## jstewart1981 (Nov 1, 2021)

Those are pretty also I have 2 of those in my collection


Danny Leigh said:


> Both Pine Log and Allatoona have some fox squirrels, but I have never seen a black version of the fox squirrels in NW GA. They have always been versions of red with maybe a black head and white nose or slightly different colors.



Yes I have places I can go and see a plethora of the red ones.


----------



## GooseGestapo (Nov 20, 2021)

West Point WMA and US ArmyCorp of Eng Prop have good populations. An area that I hunt was cut over two years ago. Year before that I saw 7 on one ridge parallel to cove. All in different locations approximately 100yds apart. 3were predominately black. There are a LOT on Clark’s Hill Lske WMA. Also Fishing Creek WMA.
I’d like to have some mounted so I’d appreciate the name of a good taxidermist that will do one. All I know only do deer and turkeys...


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 20, 2021)

The Piedmont nwr has black ones, I have a black with white feet and nose that came off the north end of zone 12 near Hillsboro


----------



## JWT (Nov 21, 2021)

I see them in my yard on a daily basis


----------



## Tlen (Nov 21, 2021)

wilkes county has some i got two  mounted one from oconee co. one from wilkes. Both are big gray  ones with black faces.


----------



## antharper (Nov 23, 2021)

This is a nice one , he’s still alive !


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 23, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> This made me curious so I looked it up because I didn't know fox squirrel home range size.  Looks like it's actually closer to 90 acres.
> 
> https://www.researchgate.net/profil...zes-of-fox-squirrels-in-southwest-Georgia.pdf




We have some land on 53 at MM4(right down from your hood) and it has a population of black fox squirrels. 

JD had 5-600 acres of woods right behind us.


----------



## Buckfever (Nov 25, 2021)

I had one on my lease that was Black with White under belly, nose and tips of his ears are white also. Unfortunately he got hit by a car this morning. It looks like it took a head hit and is in good shape. I picked him up and put it in the freezer in case someone wants it.


----------



## Mac (Nov 26, 2021)

Love to see the fox squirrels,  must I have ever seen is in middle GA


----------

